# Game:77 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

GAME: Memphis Grizzlies (44-32) at San Antonio Spurs (58-18).


TIME: Sunday, 3:30 p.m. EDT.



Having clinched their third consecutive postseason berth, the Memphis Grizzlies face a playoff-caliber opponent when they visit the Western Conference-leading San Antonio Spurs.

Memphis is in sixth place in the conference, one-half game back of the Los Angeles Clippers. The Grizzlies have secured the third playoff appearance in the franchise's 11-year history by virtue of New Orleans' 101-77 loss to Dallas on Saturday.

"The last few years it was really tough and it took away a lot of confidence as far as getting to the playoffs with a good winning mentality," said leading scorer Pau Gasol, whose Grizzlies lost five of their last six regular-season games a year ago before being swept in the first round by Phoenix.

"I think right now, we have a much better chance to do that and finish up the season and get to the playoffs with that kind of mentality."

In a 100-90 win over Milwaukee on Friday to complete a 3-0 homestand, Gasol scored 26 of his 33 points in the first half and Chucky Atkins continued to produce by chipping in 16 as Memphis shot 52.8 percent from the field.

"In the second half they had to do something," said Gasol, who made 13-of-15 shots to go along with 14 rebounds, eight assists and three blocks. "They started coming at me and I had to start passing the ball. If they want to play me straight up, I'm going to try to hurt them because I know I'm hard to stop when I'm one-on-one."

Atkins, who totaled 41 points in his previous two games, upped his scoring average to 11.5 in 37 games with the Grizzlies since signing with the team in January.

San Antonio began a five-game homestand by losing consecutive contests for just the third time this season, falling 97-87 to Sacramento on Wednesday and 92-86 to Dallas on Friday.

The Spurs, who hadn't lost back-to-back games since mid-February, are in a tight battle with the Mavericks for first place in the Southwest Division. Last season, San Antonio won the division by one game over Dallas en route to its third NBA title in seven years.

Tim Duncan and Tony Parker combined for just 23 points on 10-for-30 shooting and San Antonio shot 37.8 percent from the field against Dallas, its lowest mark at home this season.

"The looks were there," said Duncan, who's been held to 16 points or less in four straight contests. "Tony and I both had an off-night, and they capitalized."

San Antonio is 3-0 against Memphis this season and 32-10 all time in the series.

STANDINGS: Grizzlies - 3rd place, 14 GB, Southwest Division. Spurs - 1st place, Southwest Division.

PROBABLE STARTERS: Grizzlies - F Shane Battier, F Gasol, C Lorenzen Wright, G Eddie Jones, G Atkins. Spurs - F Bruce Bowen, F Duncan, C Nazr Mohammed, G Parker, G Manu Ginobili.

TEAM LEADERS: Grizzlies - Gasol, 20.6 ppg, 9.0 rpg and 4.6 apg. Spurs - Parker, 19.1 ppg and 5.9 apg; Duncan, 11.1 rpg.

SEASON SERIES: Spurs, 3-0.

LAST MEETING: Feb. 24; Spurs, 83-80. At Memphis, Tenn., Duncan had 19 points and 16 rebounds as San Antonio hung on despite shooting a season-low 35.8 percent from the field. Gasol led all scorers with 21 points.

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: Grizzlies - 16-21 on the road; Spurs - 31-6 at home.

http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=2977&z=1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ThE ROC SoLID PlAN TO BEAt ThE Grizz
im just so upset that manu is out and we lost the last two at home so i dont feel to good about our chances to repeat right now but it will probally change in a week or two. so for this game all i have to say is blow them out with defense. the grizz arent even in the same class as the spurs and they have no bussiness beating us at home. i say let everything go through duncan. barrys going to have a big game.
X Factor Parker
Key matchup-duncan vs gasol

Spurs 101
Grizz 84


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we couldnt get any shot to go in the begg. but were starting to hit our jumpers


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Parker!!! BEats the buzzer with two


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nvm they take it back


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were turing the ball over like crazy, this is horrible. i hope they all get chewed out at half time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

is it just me or does everybody ignore barry on offense


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncans foot looks good


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that was a clean block


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

td nice and 1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

half time
spurs 43
grizz 43
duncan looks great as well as parker but wheres our bench? i hope oberto gets some min.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs offense is wack, horrible shot selection


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finely is in a free throw slump


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncans taking over the game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horrys putting together a nice little game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finely has a 5-0 run!! :cheers:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like your the official "Live stat tracker/Play by Play" or whatever you call it..LoL


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i predict a miller game winner


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im wrong yes!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bad turn overs, some bad shot selection, but its still a win. 1 win away from 60 and were now a game over dallas


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> looks like your the official "Live stat tracker/Play by Play" or whatever you call it..LoL


lol im so lonely on this fourm


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol i was playing soccer and i got back with 11 mins in the fourth  4th quarter was very good


----------

